# Что Вы думаете о лечении грыжи в Германии?



## АВМ (19 Окт 2009)

Здравствуйте.
Назначена операция по удалению грыж позвоночника. Знакомые советуют оперироваться в Германии, т.к. для немцев эта операция рутинная, а у нас результат непредсказуемый.

Есть ли разница, где оперироваться (по эффективности, не по стоимости)? Если есть информация, отзывы - поделитесь пожалуйста. 

Спасибо.


----------



## abelar (19 Окт 2009)

АВМ написал(а):


> для немцев эта операция рутинная, а у нас результат непредсказуемый.
> .


Это для немцев... А для русских, да еще в Германии, результат все равно непредсказуемй...
Врачи-то те же....

Добавлено через 1 час 24 минуты
Если серьезно, то Вы наверное слышали мнение хирургов о том, что успешно проведенная операция - пол-дела...остальные пол-дела - правильная и успешная реабилитация, послеоперационный уход, выполнение рекомендаций врача...а так же: освещенные подьезды, нескользкие ступени, отсутствие дыр на дороге, режим труда и отдыха....
Вот с ЭТИМ у нас есть отдельные проблемы...:cray:


----------



## Мила_Я (19 Окт 2009)

Личного опыта нет, но моя сокурсница переехала на ПМЖ в Германию 15 лет назад. Работает радиологом в крупной клинике. По статистике, с её слов, результат операций 50 на 50, она сама по этой причине не решается оперироваться. 
*abelar* совершенно прав, прислушайтесь к его мнению. aiwan


----------



## Vasilii (20 Окт 2009)

Ищите хорошего врача у нас, так как *там* тяжелее проверить на сколько врач хорошь.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (21 Окт 2009)

В Питере имеется медицинский центр ОАО "Адмиралтейские верфи", находящийся в конце Садовой. Там работает нейрохирург Бущик Николай Александрович. К нему на оперативное лечение приезжают жители Германии. Хирург - виртуоз, послеоперационное ведение - супер.


----------



## abelar (22 Окт 2009)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> работает нейрохирург Бущик Николай Александрович. К нему на оперативное лечение приезжают жители Германии. Хирург - виртуоз, послеоперационное ведение - супер.


Подтверждаю...aiwan 
Цены там, правда, недешевые...Но, уж точно ниже, чем в Германии...


----------



## Soboleva (23 Окт 2009)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> В Питере имеется медицинский центр ОАО "Адмиралтейские верфи", находящийся в конце Садовой. Там работает нейрохирург Бущик Николай Александрович. К нему на оперативное лечение приезжают жители Германии. Хирург - виртуоз, послеоперационное ведение - супер.



Если знаете, назовите имена хороших нейрохирургов в Москве


----------



## Сразу в дамки (23 Окт 2009)

АВМ, а Вы в Питере уже интересовались, где лучше оперироваться? Просто я тоже оттуда и подыскиваю клинику.


----------



## скиф (26 Дек 2009)

решал эту проблему для себя в январе 2009 г.
жителям москвы легче, остальным приходится платить по полной.
Остался доволен ООО " Аскис" , дороговато, зато реабилитация 3 дня .
А германия пусть останется для немцев, нормальные нейрохирурги есть и в России.


----------



## poswet (18 Мар 2012)

скиф написал(а):


> решал эту проблему для себя в январе 2009 г.
> жителям москвы легче, остальным приходится платить по полной.
> Остался доволен ООО " Аскис" , дороговато, зато реабилитация 3 дня .
> А германия пусть останется для немцев, нормальные нейрохирурги есть и в России.


Скажу больше, в России есть *очень хорошие* нейрохирурги. Только учится и повышать квалификацию они почему-то ездиют за границу (в ту-же Германию). Почему интересно!?


----------



## flexcool (31 Мар 2012)

poswet написал(а):


> Скажу больше, в России есть *очень хорошие* нейрохирурги. Только учится и повышать квалификацию они почему-то ездиют за границу (в ту-же Германию). Почему интересно!?


ну Вы сами же ответили на свой вопрос


----------



## Антенна (12 Апр 2012)

США и Германия - лидеры в этой области.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Апр 2012)

Многие российские и киевские клиники в настоящее время ни в чём не уступают клиникам "загнивающего" Запада. А лечение гораздо дешевле, чем по программам "медицинского туризма".


----------



## flexcool (12 Апр 2012)

если не пользоваться услугами посредников, то лечение или операция получаются не такими дорогими как кажется.


----------



## Антенна (12 Апр 2012)

flexcool написал(а):


> если не пользоваться услугами посредников, то лечение или операция получаются не такими дорогими как кажется.


Совершенно верно, а наши врачи считать научились раньше, чем работать. Им бы финансистами пойти, да их и так пруд пруди. Вот и сидит такой врач, знает скока стоит, но не знает как делать. Да что там, авось опять пронесет.
Хотелось бы, все же заметить: это касается тех врачей, с кем я столкнулась во время болезни: НИИ нервных болезней им.Кожевникова. Не ходите туда! Про остальных ничего не знаю.


----------



## Alchimik (12 Апр 2012)

Тоже самое и про Германию можно сказать 
Дело ИМХО во враче!


----------



## Alchimik (12 Апр 2012)

Немцы режут хорошо, придешь к хирургу-отрежет. Я отказался в свое время


----------



## flexcool (12 Апр 2012)

Alchimik написал(а):


> Немцы режут хорошо, придешь к хирургу-отрежет. Я отказался в свое время


сколько времени прошло с отказа?


----------



## Антенна (12 Апр 2012)

flexcool написал(а):


> если не пользоваться услугами посредников, то лечение или операция получаются не такими дорогими как кажется.


Действительно, зачем нужны посредники? Нужен хороший переводчик, живущий давно в этой стране, который возьмет за свои услуги почасовую оплату и не будет накручивать вдвое оплату лечения.


----------



## flexcool (12 Апр 2012)

Антенна написал(а):


> Действительно, зачем нужны посредники? Нужен хороший переводчик, живущий давно в этой стране, который возьмет за свои услуги почасовую оплату и не будет накручивать вдвое оплату лечения.


во многих клиниках работают люди из восточной Европы и мне например сказали не париться с переводчиком. а так, услуги мед.переводчика в Германии примерно 30-35 евро в час. минимум 4 часа.


----------



## Антенна (12 Апр 2012)

Владимир В. написал(а):


> Многие российские и киевские клиники в настоящее время ни в чём не уступают клиникам "загнивающего" Запада. А лечение гораздо дешевле, чем по программам "медицинского туризма".


Владимир, в Донецке, наверное, да, но московские врачи давно и безвозвратно перешли на западный прайс, поэтому не дешевле, нет.


----------



## Антенна (12 Апр 2012)

flexcool написал(а):


> во многих клиниках работают люди из восточной Европы и мне например сказали не париться с переводчиком. а так, услуги мед.переводчика в Германии примерно 30-35 евро в час. минимум 4 часа.


Да и я о том же, зачем нужны эти фирмы-организаторы, если можно цивилизованно взять переводчика и обращаться по мере необходимости.
А клиники все подробно расписаны на сайтах этих самых фирм-организаторов (выпадают по поиску в гугле) Выбрать несколько клиник, списаться-созвониться с переводчиком и вперед! На самый крайний случай, можно позвонить в клинику и найти кого-то кто говорит по-английски.


----------



## Alchimik (12 Апр 2012)

flexcool написал(а):


> сколько времени прошло с отказа?


Два года и три месяца


----------



## Антенна (12 Апр 2012)

Alchimik написал(а):


> Немцы режут хорошо, придешь к хирургу-отрежет. Я отказался в свое время


Необязательно же к хирургу идти, можно и невролога найти, если не нужна операция.


----------



## flexcool (12 Апр 2012)

Антенна написал(а):


> Да и я о том же, зачем нужны эти фирмы-организаторы, если можно цивилизованно взять переводчика и обращаться по мере необходимости.


все зависит от срочности. смею заметить, сам точно убедился врачи в Германии без работы не сидят. приглашения ждать недели две - месяц (но все очень индивидуально случается). 
самое "страшное" - иностранный язык. 
(переписку вести через гугл то еще занятие))))


----------



## Alchimik (12 Апр 2012)

Антенна написал(а):


> Необязательно же к хирургу идти, можно и невролога найти, если не нужна операция.


Меня все дружно к хирургу слали, травма была старая (грыжа)


----------



## flexcool (12 Апр 2012)

Антенна написал(а):


> Необязательно же к хирургу идти, можно и невролога найти, если не нужна операция.


нейрохирурги хочу заметить долго пытают - все ли на свете ты испробовал.


----------



## flexcool (12 Апр 2012)

Alchimik написал(а):


> Меня все дружно к хирургу слали, травма была старая (грыжа)


как говорят - "если вас устраивает данное качество жизни - для чего вам операция"


----------



## Антенна (12 Апр 2012)

flexcool написал(а):


> самое "страшное" - иностранный язык.
> (переписку вести через гугл то еще занятие))))


Нет, есть вещи пострашнее, например, некомпетентные врачи.


----------



## Alchimik (12 Апр 2012)

flexcool написал(а):


> все зависит от срочности. смею заметить, сам точно убедился врачи в Германии без работы не сидят. приглашения ждать недели две - месяц (но все очень индивидуально случается).
> самое "страшное" - иностранный язык.
> (переписку вести через гугл то еще занятие))))


Гугла вполне достаточно.  Во всех крупных клиниках кто-нибудь русскоязычный есть.


----------



## flexcool (12 Апр 2012)

Антенна написал(а):


> Нет, есть вещи пострашнее, например, некомпетентные врачи.


ну опять-таки, гугл нам в помощь, я отрицательные отзывы читал и судебные разбирательства.


----------



## flexcool (12 Апр 2012)

Alchimik написал(а):


> Гугла вполне достаточно. Во всех крупных клиниках кто-нибудь русскоязычный есть.


да так и есть. но вот например в ЭНДО Клинике в Гамбурге нет.
еще очень сложно ждать))), отвечают не быстро и периодичность в переписке трудно предположить. то целый день строчат, то тишина дня по два.


----------



## Alchimik (12 Апр 2012)

flexcool написал(а):


> да так и есть. но вот например в ЭНДО Клинике в Гамбурге нет.
> еще очень сложно ждать))), отвечают не быстро и периодичность в переписке трудно предположить. то целый день строчат, то тишина дня по два.


Это быстро, точнее нормально и для немецких фирм, и для учреждений


----------



## Антенна (12 Апр 2012)

flexcool написал(а):


> да так и есть. но вот например в ЭНДО Клинике в Гамбурге нет.
> еще очень сложно ждать))), отвечают не быстро и периодичность в переписке трудно предположить. то целый день строчат, то тишина дня по два.


Может, не стоит ждать. Взять и приехать, добиться приема, не в одной клинике, так в другой.


----------



## flexcool (12 Апр 2012)

Антенна написал(а):


> Может, не стоит ждать. Взять и приехать, добиться приема, не в одной клинике, так в другой.


ну может совсем жить к ним перебраться))) 
а так конечно, нужно пробовать интегрироваться в мировое сообщество


----------



## Антенна (12 Апр 2012)

flexcool написал(а):


> ну может совсем жить к ним перебраться)))
> а так конечно, нужно пробовать интегрироваться в мировое сообщество


Глобальными категориями мыслите, сидя в в гугл-переводчике))))


----------



## flexcool (12 Апр 2012)

ок - укололи)))


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Апр 2012)

Лично я рекомендую оперироваться в киевских клиниках, так как донецкие ребят, занимающиеся спинальной хирургией, заламывают цены почти московские, а вот квалификация их крайне низка.


----------



## Alchimik (13 Апр 2012)

Антенна написал(а):


> Глобальными категориями мыслите, сидя в в гугл-переводчике))))


Самый лучший переводчик для ведения переписки, гораздо лучше, чем ПРОМТ.
Вполне достаточно, чтобы переписываться с китаем, европой и понимать смысл. Если еще иметь хотя бы базовые знания, то за глаза хватает.
Весь мир так живет и работает сейчас: я пациент, у меня грыжа. А я врач, у меня ножик, пришлите перевод диагноза и фотогафии. Ага. Стоит столько? Договорились.
 Как то так, как сейчас говорят


----------



## flexcool (13 Апр 2012)

Alchimik написал(а):


> Самый лучший переводчик для ведения переписки, гораздо лучше, чем ПРОМТ.
> Вполне достаточно, чтобы переписываться с китаем, европой и понимать смысл. Если еще иметь хотя бы базовые знания, то за глаза хватает.
> Весь мир так живет и работает сейчас: я пациент, у меня грыжа. А я врач, у меня ножик, пришлите перевод диагноза и фотогафии. Ага. Стоит столько? Договорились.
> Как то так, как сейчас говорят


именно так, я например тупил первое время - пытался на немецком изъясняться (в котором вообще ни чего не понимаю), пока не дошло до меня что с английским у врачей проблем нет. тут и косяки гугла стали сразу заметны. но хочу заметить, наш могучий и великий здорово сбивает с толка программы переводчики. 

но повторюсь, человек который типа ждал тебя как из печки пирога, пропадает на три дня... 
сидишь как на иголках)))
но откликаются другие, которым неделю назад запрос слал.


----------



## Alchimik (13 Апр 2012)

По времени ИМХО нормально. (2-3 дня без ответа) У них много работы, запросов подобных, которые редко делом заканчиваются.
У Вас уже есть _*Heiligungsplan (Kostenvorschlag стоимость лечения, пребывания в больнице или подобное), есть *__*Bestätigung (подтверждение, сроки, сумма)*_?
Платят обычно часть по прибытии, остальное при выписке.


----------



## Антенна (13 Апр 2012)

Alchimik написал(а):


> По времени ИМХО нормально. (2-3 дня без ответа) У них много работы, запросов подобных, которые редко делом заканчиваются.


Кстати, да, т.к. огромная армия посредников тем же самым занимается, рассылает запросы всем подряд, поэтому всегда лучше личный визит, но если не получается и время есть, тоже хорошая стратегия.


----------

